# Delayed onset muscle soreness



## Encolpius

Milí rádcové, vůbec po Vás nechci nějaký odborný lékařský překlad. Zde se můžete podívat, o co se přesně jedná. Táži se Vás, jak vyjadřujete ten pocit několik hodin po intenzivním cvičení, běhu? Já mám pocit, že jsem slyšel: Mám namožené svaly. Napadá Vás ještě něco? Překvapil mě výraz "svalová horečka"  Je to nějaký neologizmus? Zde je popis svalové horečky. Rozuměli byste mi, kdybych řekl, že mám svalovou horečku?  Děkuji.


----------



## Hrdlodus

Bolí mě svaly.
Bolí mě celý člověk.
Mám nohy jako konve.


----------



## Bohemos

Dobrý den,

kdyby mi bylo ústně sděleno, že má dotyčný/-á tzv. "svalovou horečku", *neuměl bych si tento termín - jednoznačně - přeložit*, se Vám klidně - bez mučení - nyní přiznávám... ! 

Jediné opisy, formulace, které bych byl ochoten akceptovat, tj. bezpečně bych jim porozuměl, *by byly ty, které jste již výše uvedli*. Žádné jiné mě již snad ani nenapadají, kromě toho, že je tento fyzický stav spojen, spojován s křečemi (viz námaha)... 

S poděkováním
Bohemos


----------



## Enquiring Mind

V obecném smyslu, tedy ne jako odborný lékařský termín, lze říct "ozývají se svaly".
_
Když si vybavím cvičení u XXX na XXX, asi první mě  napadne slovíčko "sranda". Na druhý den je srandy již méně, když se  ozývají i svaly, o kterých jsem ani nevěděla, že je mám._ (source: fitvision.cz)

_Mám za sebou okolo 300 km. Denně jej_ [přístroj]_ využívám celou 1,5 hodiny. Nepovolím, přestože dlouho netrénované svaly se stále ozývají._ (source: dobryskutek.cz)


----------



## Encolpius

Zkrátka a dobře, neexistuje žádný speciální označení, jako třeba v maďarštině, němčině nebo francouzštině. 
Děkuju všem.


----------



## kuba kuba

Encolpius said:


> Milí rádcové, vůbec po Vás nechci nějaký odborný lékařský překlad. Zde se můžete podívat, o co se přesně jedná. Táži se Vás, jak vyjadřujete ten pocit několik hodin po intenzivním cvičení, běhu? Já mám pocit, že jsem slyšel: Mám namožené svaly. Napadá Vás ještě něco? Překvapil mě výraz "svalová horečka"  Je to nějaký neologizmus? Zde je popis svalové horečky. Rozuměli byste mi, kdybych řekl, že mám svalovou horečku?  Děkuji.



Svalová horečka jsem nikdy neslyšel a nerozuměl bych tomu. Odborně taky neporadím, lidově celkem souhlasím s hrdlodusem:
Bolí mě svaly. OK
Bolí mě celý člověk. IDIOMATICKÉ, PĚKNÉ
Mám nohy jako konve. NIKDY JSEM NESLYŠEL, ale v kontextu bych asi pochopil, a pak se zeptal "proč jako konve? :-D"

Ozývají se mi svaly. OK, sám používám

Tedy s nápady ostatních si člověk vystačí určitě, ještě možná obecněji, rád říkám JSEM ROZBITÝ JAK SARAJEVO. Ale to jsem po posilovně i po alkoholu, zkrátka když mě něco bolí, nebo mi není dobře apod. vždy po nějaké vykonané akci.


----------



## bibax

*"Nohy jako konve"* jsou nohy oteklé (otok/oedema je stav, při kterém se v tkáni vyskytuje více tekutiny, než za normálních okolností).


----------



## francisgranada

Encolpius said:


> ...  Rozuměli byste mi, kdybych řekl, že mám svalovou horečku?  ...


Ja áno .  Ten výraz poznám tak z maďarčiny (izomláz) ako zo slovenčiny (svalová horúčka).


----------



## Encolpius

francisgranada said:


> ...zo slovenčiny (svalová horúčka).



Tak potom český výraz svalová horečka bude zřejmě neologizmus-slovakizmus....


----------



## Apollodoros

slovensky tiež: _svalovica_


----------



## Encolpius

Takže slovensky "svalovica, svalová horúčka" se běžně používá? To je zajímavé!


----------



## francisgranada

Áno.  Ja osobne skôr svalovú horúčku poznám, ale počul som aj svalovicu.


----------



## vianie

Podľa googlu sa v slovenčine dosť používa aj "svalovka".

svalová horúčka - svalovica - svalovka


----------



## Encolpius

Moc zajímavé, že ve slovenštině jsou až tři výrazy a v češtině ani jedna.... Zkusím někdy použít "svalovici nebo svalovku" pro srandu....


----------



## kirmakX6on

Encolpius said:


> Milí rádcové, vůbec po Vás nechci nějaký odborný lékařský překlad. Zde se můžete podívat, o co se přesně jedná. Táži se Vás, jak vyjadřujete ten pocit několik hodin po intenzivním cvičení, běhu? Já mám pocit, že jsem slyšel: Mám namožené svaly. Napadá Vás ještě něco? Překvapil mě výraz "svalová horečka"  Je to nějaký neologizmus? Zde je popis svalové horečky. Rozuměli byste mi, kdybych řekl, že mám svalovou horečku?  Děkuji.


co já vím, tak svalová horečka je právě ten odborný termín. Pokud by ses ptal lidí, co chodí do posilovny, 95% z nich bude vědět, co to je....a když je budeš chvíli poslouchat, určitě to slovo uslyšíš. Já tomu slovu rozumím léta, považuji je za normální a standardní...nicméně jsem si vědom, že ne každý je může znát -- docela bych to připodobnil termínu "braní mimochodem". Každý šachista ví, co to je. Zeptej se ale někoho, kdo šachy neumí a nebude to znát. Já třeba vůbec netuším, co je to mejzlík. Dokonce ani nevím, jestli se píše správně mejzlík nebo majzlík. Zeptej se dělňase nebo kutila a dá ti hodinovou přednášku, o tom nepochybuji..... Slovní zásoba, kterou člověk ovládá je prostě silně ovlivněna jeho zájmy a koníčky... Nikdo nezná všechna slova svého jazyka.


----------



## Encolpius

Zajímavé komentáře, kirmaxi... 
Pokud někoho zajímá téma svalová horečka u koní, můžete si poslechnout rady paní doktorky zde.....


----------

